# Cavalier Two For Joy



## fruity (5 January 2012)

Thought this would be the best place for this question,does anyone have any offspring by him and if so do they have good temps,trainable,good to do? Obviously i know it depends on the dam also but just wondered if he generally throws sane stock! I'd love to hear from anyone who has a horse by him and some pics would be fab.Have been offered a 15.2 4 yr old coloured gelding through a friend of a friend which i really like,he's been backed but hasn't yet started jumping however his loose jump was wow! I'm quite petite and the breeder thinks he'll make max 15.3 hh,he needs to fill out a little but has wonderful paces and looks like he'll make a really nice small eventer. He is also nicely marked and i'd quite like to do CHAPS classes in the future. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## corton (5 January 2012)

Hi
I have one by Rocky Cavalier (Two for Joy's grand son) who is 3 and at 15.3 He wont be much taller but has filled out no end this Autumn and i quite a little power house.
His temperament is to die for and has a lovely attitude to work. I have also got a Cavalier Royale (17.2) who shares the same temperament and attitude.
They can be a little laid back but are an absolute pleasure in everyway and I highly recommend this line.
vide of my coloured Cavvy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wagXK9x_sLU


----------



## vallin (5 January 2012)

Can't help, but if you post in breeding you'll probs get more info


----------



## georgiegirl (5 January 2012)

My girl is by cavalier jump for joy (his son) who is pretty much a carbon copy of his dad.

Autumn is 16hh and a real powerhouse! She can be bloody strong (im only 5'1) but that said there is not a nasty bone in her body and she'll do whatever you ask of her even if shes not sure - as a 5yo we had no one to go xc schooling with so went on my own for our first time and she was over ditches, up and down banks and into the water like she had been doing it all her life - big bold fences suit her , the skinny ones.......well were working on it! lol.

we did quite well in the byeh classes as a 5yo even against the army of bay tb's and then last year shes made her BE debut getting placed in 90's and will be moved up to 100's this year.

theres plenty pics of her in my previous posts if your bored an want to have a look!

Id say go for it he sounds lovely! Ive always been a bay tb kind of girl in the past but its irish all the way for me now!


----------



## fruity (5 January 2012)

Thanks all for your help,will def have a look back at all your lovely horse pics  he does look similar in a way to Cortons horse (very nice!). I'm 5ft 4 if that and he seems a perfect size for me. Here is a couple of pics:


----------



## georgiegirl (5 January 2012)

lovely! super jumping technique to. DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## ecrozier (5 January 2012)

Where is he coming from em? He looks very smart, don't tell Sam she will be very jealous! She wanted a proper coloured!


----------



## ecrozier (5 January 2012)

Ps 4 coming 5 or 3 coming 4? If 3 coming 4 might grow more than another inch! Roo went up 3 inches between 3rd and 5th birthdays (and out another 6 inches or so!)


----------



## fruity (5 January 2012)

ummm showed pics of him to my friend who does showing with her coloured cobs and she is NOT keen on his markings,i know there not even both sides which would be better but she seems to think he could look unlevel even if he isn't due to one white hock and one bay one? What do you guys think? these are 2 pics of him one from each side ridden (not a great ones i know!) oh and he is currently 15.1hh not 15.2!


----------



## amyneave (5 January 2012)

I'd say go for it. His jump looks great


----------



## ecrozier (5 January 2012)

Lol I wouldn't care two hoots whether he had one brown hock and one bright pink one if he was a nice horse!! I guess if showing was your only aim it might matter more?! Roo has one white sock, J's aren't even?! 
I'd definately go and see him I think he looks nice.


----------



## kizzywiz (5 January 2012)

My mare is by CTFJ, super temperament, fab jumping technique, lovely paces, loads, clips, travels, stays away at shows, hacks alone etc etc, absolutely the best pony I have owned.  We are aiming at senior BS Newcomers, she is 14.2.  With that jumping technique in your photos I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## fruity (5 January 2012)

Hi Em! I actually thought his markings were quite nice! Goes to show how much i know! The only thing that did worry me was that she said he would might look unlevel for dressage etc not just showing,showing i'd only be doing local level really but would quite like to do a fair bit of dressage so am a little unsure as to whether his markings to a judge would not be in his favour?! and hinder him from the start. He is based in Essex,he is also at a good price and been reduced as they are over stocked and are having a january sale!


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 January 2012)

the comment by the seller about .....may look unlevel in dressage.......worries me a little.   a decent judge should not have a problem with uneven markings  so if you are going ahead, PLEASE PLEASE  make sure you have a proper vetting by a vet of your choice, not theirs.  if you need recommendations for a vet, let us know the area he is in and im sure between us we can give you a good one...  he does look like a nice type..


----------



## ecrozier (5 January 2012)

I don't think it's the seller saying that splash girl, think its op's friend who has seen photos?
I'd be there like a shot to have a look if I were you em, he sounds ideal size and temperament wise and easily scopey enough by look of photos!


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 January 2012)

ahhhh, my only excuse is i didnt get much sleep last night, i now see its her friend who mentioned it.  my comment re vetting is still relevant though, perhaps i am naturally suspicious!!!!!  he looks a nice type and would def be worth going to see.


----------



## Helen000 (5 January 2012)

I saw that ad back in August or September when I was looking for a new one. If its still at the dealers in Essex then I would definitely go in with my eyes open...


----------



## fruity (5 January 2012)

Helen000 said:



			I saw that ad back in August or September when I was looking for a new one. If its still at the dealers in Essex then I would definitely go in with my eyes open...
		
Click to expand...

Do you know the dealer? I don't know that area at all so any info would be good. No matter what happens the horse would be 5 stage vetted with xrays,i work at a vets and would be taking my very exp equine vet friend with me. I am very keen on going and taking a look and will be bringing my instructor with me.


----------



## Helen000 (5 January 2012)

Hiya, no sorry I don't know the dealer, I just remember the ad.  I think it was unbacked at the time.   Also never went to view as I found something closer.  My post was just a warning really that it has been around for a good while but as you said, you will go in with loads of knowledge.

Good luck though and I hope you find an amazing horse.

Helen


----------



## fruity (5 January 2012)

Ah ok thanks very much for your help. I wondered why he hadn't been snapped up too! Maybe with the current climate and him being young and only just started is the reason. I guess if he wasn't on now and they brought him on further and advertised him in summer he'd be a hell of a lot more and more likely to go quick?


----------



## ecrozier (5 January 2012)

Just found his ad.  The only thing I would say em is tha if hes been for sale for 6 months + at that price, I would be concerned that something isn't quite right as that seems to me to be a very cheap price for a sane sound backed and ridden away coloured ISH!
But if you take vet and instructor (who would you take?) I can't see there being a problem, deffo go a couple of times though and try him hacking etc as well....


----------



## fruity (5 January 2012)

I did think that too but apparently he was on for a lot more but just hasn't had many replies to his ad apparently?! He was on for 3k originally and then went down to 2.5k and now they have put a few up cheap as new stock coming in soon for spring. All are young but well bred. I would ask Susie P to come,she does lessons at chequers weds and sat so would be going to her regularly and the odd clinic when down to one horse and Rolo,at the mo need to get numbers down totally before lessons etc start up again as all spare cash goes to keeping them all! Am hoping to go to MK etc this year,ah also need to re do membership before AGM.


----------



## ecrozier (5 January 2012)

fruity said:



			I did think that too but apparently he was on for a lot more but just hasn't had many replies to his ad apparently?! He was on for 3k originally and then went down to 2.5k and now they have put a few up cheap as new stock coming in soon for spring. All are young but well bred. I would ask Susie P to come,she does lessons at chequers weds and sat so would be going to her regularly and the odd clinic when down to one horse and Rolo,at the mo need to get numbers down totally before lessons etc start up again as all spare cash goes to keeping them all! Am hoping to go to MK etc this year,ah also need to re do membership before AGM.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play - I guess maybe its been a bad time to sell over the autumn, plus if you trial thoroughly and get expert opinions you can't go too far wrong irrespective of who you buy from!  There is a nice bay mare on their ads, bit big probably though and unbacked.
Hope you can come to MK - I took roo as a 4 year old, such good experience, he did his first ever jump there actually!


----------



## fruity (5 January 2012)

Ah bless Roo! How old was he when you jumped him for the first time? Dora had already done a little jumping when i got her so this would be the first 'real' baby. He has only been ridden in the school and hacked out,no jumoing yet only loose. He would be 4 in may so i guess by MK he could be where Roo was maybe a little course of jumps sj and xc,getting used to the atmosphere etc


----------



## ecrozier (5 January 2012)

Roo a July foal, so we started doing some poles etc probably beginning of may in his 4th year, by time camp came round he had popped about half a dozen teeny cross poles. Jumped his first proper fences in lesson at camp, also went on a xc course for first time (total meltdown! Far more of a natural at SJ!)
I have absolutely loved having such a baby horse - on flip side it's very hard work, can be very frustrating at times and you need to be VERY patient! And roo is very straightforward and not really very sharp at all. But if you find the right horse I think anyone can start from scratch with good guidance and trainers. Hope he turns out to be good!


----------



## HotToTrot (6 January 2012)

Someone on my old yard had what I think was a CTFJ horse.  He had a lovely temperament but had some problem with jumping I think.  He stopped a lot.  I think they thought he had been beaten about, though, so that may well have nothing to do with his breeding.  Very sane and sensible!


----------



## Keenjean (6 January 2012)

Have pm'd you


----------



## fruity (6 January 2012)

Pixiepoo said:



			Have pm'd you
		
Click to expand...

Was that for me as havn't received it?


----------



## San321 (31 July 2012)

I have a gelding just turned 4 by Cavalier 2 4 Joy and he is a joy to own, not quite as big as I had hoped at 15.2 but may get another inch, he is fairly plain to look at but a nice head and moves beautifully - he has the best temperament and tries so hard, very clever and picks things up quickly.  First dressage this month!


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

Our eventer is a CTFJ horse. His strongest phase is xc (he's like a machine), then dressage, then showjumping (he doesn't respect them - but he's got the scope!!). 

If you want to see his record or know more, PM me. x


----------

